
Azure Will Suspend Gab.ai's Hosting If They Don't Remove 2 Posts - anaolykarpov
https://twitter.com/getongab/status/1027550072932851713
======
superfamicom
For the curious, the posts Microsoft are flagging are listed here:
[https://twitter.com/bam_boo_88/status/1027593499166826496](https://twitter.com/bam_boo_88/status/1027593499166826496)

Transcribed should that get taken down:

\---

Patrick Little (@Patrick_Little): Count down to a live stream of me taking a
sledge hammer to a holohoax memorial in twelve months.

Will someone take this cross from me?

> Patrick Little (@Patrick_Little): I will see the destruction of at least one
> US holocaust memorial in the next 12 months, or I will take a sledge hammer
> to one myself.

This is a campaign vow for 2020.

Either a holohoax memorial is revised in the next 12 months in the US

or I will revise one.

~~~
superfamicom
Ah, should have researched the platform- it appears to be a haven for such
activity first and foremost.

[https://twitter.com/getongab/status/1027551223845736449](https://twitter.com/getongab/status/1027551223845736449)
[https://twitter.com/getongab/status/1027550622860623872](https://twitter.com/getongab/status/1027550622860623872)

~~~
mrguyorama
The vast majority of "free speech safe" sites are. Where else would they post
these opinions?

I also laugh at the poster claiming this violates his free speech rights. The
fact that Microsoft does not want to publish his nonsense, as a private
company, is one of THEIR free speech rights.

~~~
londons_explore
I would like to see a hosting provider who says 'all stuff we host for you is
your responsibility, and we shall not police it in any way'.

I'm well aware they have the right to run their business however they choose,
but I'd pay a premium to know that my hosting provider won't pull the plug on
my site based on its content.

~~~
mrguyorama
What's in it for the hosting provider? How many sites are so often toeing the
gray area of acceptable conduct that they would monetarily benefit from it?
Does it make economic sense?

This is really just the "free market" at work. IMO, this time it's working for
the good of society, somehow

------
damvigilante
Did they reply back saying they believe it’s a mistake ?

------
vfulco2
Bring on the decentralized blockchain

